# Cameron Russell - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (10x) Update2



## Mandalorianer (7 Nov. 2012)

Cameron Russell & Barbara Fialho prepares backstage at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show
at the Lexington Avenue Armory on November 7, 2012 in New York City



 

 ​


----------



## Toolman (7 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Cameron Russell - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (2x)*

Cameron ist auch klasse! :thx:schön


----------



## beachkini (7 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Cameron Russell - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (2x)*

So ungefähr muss es im Himmel sein wie bei der Show


----------



## koftus89 (8 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Cameron Russell - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (2x)*

wirklich sehr schön. danke.


----------



## Q (9 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Cameron Russell - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (2x)*

Backstage ist da immer super  :thx:


----------



## Toolman (9 Nov. 2012)

*update x6*

hier noch ein paar pics von der Show



 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## koftus89 (12 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Cameron Russell - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (8x) Update*

wooooooooooom, danke für das update.


----------



## beachkini (14 Nov. 2012)

Cameron Russell attends the after party for the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at Lavo NYC on November 7, 2012 in New York City


 

 
(2 Dateien, 1.284.708 Bytes = 1,225 MiB)


----------



## tstephan18 (15 Nov. 2012)

*AW: update x6*

Danke für die schönen Bilder von der Fashion Show! Mehr davon!


----------

